# Removing Moss from Paving Slabs



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

As per the title is there anything I can apply to kill moss from my paving without staining it. I don't want to pressure wash it off as I don't want to remove the patina from the slabs

Many thanks 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This may help.

http://www.pavingexpert.com/maintain_02.htm


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've tried lots of different things to clean my block paving - Wet and Forget and similar type products. I've found that Jeyes fluid works quite well and not overly harsh. But the ultimate is to use thin bleach - it only costs pennies from the supermarket. I did my drive last week and I used 3 bottles in total for a large double drive at about 3:1 water:bleach. I also add a splash of thick bleach to foam it a little. The a watering can to spread and a stiff bass-broom to scrub it in. I don't rinse it away, but just leave it too dissipate on its own. I also did the paving around the front of the house. And everything comes up new, without having to get the PW out. On block paving it's a godsend as you can't use a pw on it. The bleach gets down between the cracks and kills all the moss and algae. I do all that once a year around this time of year. In Autumn I spray Jeyes fluid around to keep the moss/algae down over the winter. As I said I've tried pretty much all the other dedicated products and the bleach/jeyes is definitely the best way for me.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have used Algon Organic for paths, patios and decking dilute 3:1 and Spray on then just leave it and over the weeks the moss/algae is removed, very impressed with it.
Bought from a local Garden Centre.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pro kleen algae moss 5ltr does a decent area, looks like it doesn't work after 48 hrs algae disappears and moss turns brown.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have dansand between the bricks on my drive and for now it is weed free. The drive was re-laid August, September 2016.

http://www.dansand.co.uk/home/

I found the moss started at the joints first and just crept outward but for now the moss isn't growing.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Another vote for Jeyes fluid, I've Indian sandstone and trees at the back, so it's algaegeddon out the back.....


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

The moss IS the patina......:lol:

Sorry, I'm not helping, coat > door


----------

